# Guinnea problems



## dukkmann1977 (Apr 10, 2006)

my wife had to have a pair of Guinnea fowl and i cannot seem to keep them out of the flowerbeds. I have put a ton of moth balls in the beds and they throw them out. they are destroying my beds. please help


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

You need to grow you a set of moth balls and snatch them guineas up and make a gumbo out of them.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

The cooked flesh of guinea fowl resembles chicken in texture, with a flavour somewhere between chicken and turkey.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

dukkmann1977 said:


> my wife had to have a pair of Guinnea fowl and i cannot seem to keep them out of the flowerbeds. I have put a ton of moth balls in the beds and they throw them out. they are destroying my beds. please help


Just curious why did you have to have them for. What are they good for?


----------



## dukkmann1977 (Apr 10, 2006)

Wht do wifes have to have half of the stuff they get. cause they want it. My kids like the stupid birds and before i send them to bird heaven i would like to at least try to solve this problem.


----------



## dukkmann1977 (Apr 10, 2006)

why


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> Just curious why did you have to have them for. What are they good for?


Get you about a dozen of them and let them roost in a tree next to your bedroom window and let a burglar walk in your yard. They are better than any alarm company ever thought about being. The first little bit of noise and them things make an awful racket.

They are 95 percent dark meat, if not more.


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

dont know about gumbow, sure do make a great dressin. all dark meat.just dont rile em up to much. right GG.


----------



## dukkmann1977 (Apr 10, 2006)

i had to move the picnic table we had outside our bedroom window because they would roost on it at nite. Every morning like clock work at 4 am they were out there making racket. They are pretty interesting birds but i would just like to figure out how to keep them out of the flower beds. My wife has chickens as well and when she lets them out they dont tear the beds up, just these guineas.


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

I have guineas and they get in the garden and the flowerbed, but don't scratch like a chicken.. that is why i got them. interesting.. the chickens are the scratchers.. not the guineas.. i love mine.. took care of the horrible grasshopper problem we had... and i have all hens and the eggs are the best..


----------



## dukkmann1977 (Apr 10, 2006)

now that you say that I do believe it is the male that hangs out in the flower beds. He is definitley the one that could use some medication. maybe i need to get another female and give him away.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

czechgrubworm said:


> I have guineas and they get in the garden and the flowerbed, but don't scratch like a chicken.. that is why i got them. interesting.. the chickens are the scratchers.. not the guineas.. i love mine.. took care of the horrible grasshopper problem we had... and i have all hens and the eggs are the best..


I've got a ton of grasshopper but a lot of predators.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I've always wanted to have some. Where in heck do you get them?
We've got so many coyotes around that they might have a tough time making it.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Guinea Problems*



Gator gar said:


> You need to grow you a set of moth balls and snatch them guineas up and make a gumbo out of them.


I don't understand the 'moth ball' connection but Guinea Fowl is the main ingredient in a lot of Cajun recipes.

I examined several moths and I can't detect any trace of balls. JNHO C2


----------

